# Lelit Parts / maintenance



## Alexw (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anyone can help? I've had my Lelit PL042TEMD for probably 9 months. I have taken apart the group head and cleaned it up a couple of times but last time had to replace a screw thankfully managed to find the size but the centre screw is an odd size. Does anyone know of a company that have the spares in the UK everything I turn up is Australia or Italy only?

On a side not of that can anyone recommend a cleaning kit for the grinder and to de scale the system.

Thanks in advance

Alex


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Try this AlexW i bought my Lelit from this company a few years back and i have bought gaskets from him not recently though . Cheers Dave

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk


----------



## Alexw (Dec 29, 2018)

Django57 said:


> Try this AlexW i bought my Lelit from this company a few years back and i have bought gaskets from him not recently though . Cheers Dave
> 
> https://www.espressounderground.co.uk


 Thanks Dave, looks like they have pretty much everything. Appreciate your help! ?


----------

